# Resizing for PhotoBucket?



## mapgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I've just started downloading (uploading? :blushing images from PhotoShop Elements to PhotoBucket so I can post them or provide people with web links. Somehow one of the images came out larger than the others (all posted at different times) and I like the effect. I have NO idea what I did or did not do. So my question is, how do I get a photo to appear larger on PhotoBucket?
What controls the size (in PhotoShop or PB)?

If it helps, this is the image I was struggling with today.  Thanks!


----------



## gundy74 (Aug 2, 2006)

doesnt photobucket automatically resize all pictures. maybe its a glitch. id like to learn how to get bigger pictures on there though


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Photobucket screws with the size of you images when the file size is too big.  I always resize and compress my images before I upload them and I've never had Photobucket resize my images.

First, when you are done editing you image in Photoshop (or whatever)...save it as your working copy.  Then go to image/resize and change the image size to less than 800 pixels on the longest side, make sure the PPI is set to 72.  Then save this as your 'for web' copy.  When you save it as a JPEG, you will be given the option to reduce the quality/file size with a slider from 1 to 12.  I usually set it around 5 and the images still look great.

After changing the size and then saving with a lower quality (higher compression)...my images are around 50kb to 150kb...which is small enough that photobucket wont mess with them.


----------



## mapgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Big Mike, 
You ARE The Man!
Although I couldn't find where to reduce the image size to under 800 pixels (pixel wasn't one of the choices in the drop-down), the PPI change, changed the other settings. And I also was able to use the slider as you said. And, voila.

Let me just say that this site is great. In just my first couple of days I've learned to resize for the web and clone. What a wonderful resource. Thank you.


----------

